# New Opeth Fredrik Akesson Signature PRS SE



## Riffer (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll just put this here. Enjoy!!!
PRS Guitars | Opeth Guitarist Fredrik Åkesson Unveils PRS SE Signature Model at MESSE


----------



## InTheRavensName (Apr 12, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKING WANT!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 12, 2011)

BAH! Any better pics to view the guitar?


----------



## ROAR (Apr 12, 2011)

That's awesome.
Well deserved, and doesn't look obnoxious.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 12, 2011)

Sweet, just what we need, more red quilted maple. 

Okay, reddish brown. But you get the idea.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks good spec wise will wait and see what the guitar looks like when there are better pics and a idea of the price of it


----------



## BucketheadRules (Apr 12, 2011)

22FRETSDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Major deal breaker. If it's for metal I must have 24 frets.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 12, 2011)

That looks cool. If I was in the market for another PRS on a budget I'd go for that. Awesome stuff


----------



## themike (Apr 12, 2011)

Have these arrived from overseas yet Riffer? Whats your impression if you've inspected em' yet!


----------



## budda (Apr 12, 2011)

24.5 scale eh? And a quilt. Cool beans.


----------



## White Cluster (Apr 12, 2011)

DO WANT


----------



## Riffer (Apr 12, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Have these arrived from overseas yet Riffer? Whats your impression if you've inspected em' yet!


 We have not got them yet. The one Fredrik is holding is the only one right now (the prototype). It is on its way to the factory from overseas for us to check out so I havent had the chance to play it yet.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 12, 2011)

Interesting. I'll be interested to hear what the 245 pickups sound like as well.


----------



## pac1085 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bet it has a huge opeth logo under his hand. lol


----------



## Riffer (Apr 12, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Interesting. I'll be interested to hear what the 245 pickups sound like as well.


 The 245 pickups sound fucking killer. Not really high gain of course but really smooth to my ears. Probably my favorite pickup we offer in our SEs


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 12, 2011)

Riffer said:


> The 245 pickups sound fucking killer. Not really high gain of course but really smooth to my ears. Probably my favorite pickup we offer in our SEs



That's good to hear! Hopefully can find a set on ebay when someone decides they need some BKPs!


----------



## astm (Apr 12, 2011)

24.5" scale? didn't like that


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 12, 2011)

Ohh yes. This has the traditional LP control layout (pretty much). I want it.


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know what it is that's different from other companies, but there is something really unappealing to me about a signature PRS.


----------



## themike (Apr 12, 2011)

MatthewK said:


> I don't know what it is that's different from other companies, but there is something really unappealing to me about a signature PRS.


 
Id agree with you on the SE line but I think my main issue is that they are different from what I love about the US guitars. 

I do however think that the US guitars are gorgeous - from the Tremonti to the Highland to the Al D back down to the Dave Grissom. You can keep the Dweezle though


----------



## Tristoner7 (Apr 12, 2011)

Pretty awesome. I really like what the SE line is coming out with these days. Myles Kennedy should get a sig.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 12, 2011)

i will never acknowledge fredrik as opeths guitarist. TEAM LINDGREN FOREVER


----------



## Elijah (Apr 12, 2011)

tetrapotmelontea said:


> i will never acknowledge fredrik as opeths guitarist. TEAM LINDGREN FOREVER



Although Akesson is a phenomenal player, I must agree


----------



## Dead Undead (Apr 12, 2011)

Spec-wise, prefer the Akerfeldt, but damn... Really loving the SE's they've been releasing lately.


----------



## themike (Apr 12, 2011)

Tristoner7 said:


> Myles Kennedy should get a sig.



A signature microphone, maybe - but in the guitar world? 
There's no doubt hes a good player but I wouldn't say he's worthy of a sig.


----------



## -42- (Apr 12, 2011)

The adjustable stoptail is a big plus in my book. Makes the guitar much friendlier for weird tunings.


----------



## darren (Apr 12, 2011)

Launching a new model with no good photos of it is very unfair.


----------



## Mendez (Apr 12, 2011)

darren said:


> Launching a new model with no good photos of it is very unfair.



+1 Moar pics!


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 13, 2011)

i thouht that the script blocker on my browser just wasnt letting me see the pictures, but is it actually just the photo of him holding it? you can barely see it!


----------



## themike (Apr 13, 2011)

The new Bernie Marsden (solo artist/original whitesnake) sig looks pretty nice also for people craving a classic approach. Wide Fat neck and classic tone controls!


----------



## budda (Apr 14, 2011)

My tech was just telling me about that sig. Hamer meets PRS - not as visually appealing as I'd like, but Hello!


----------



## Dan (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought at first you said 'Leaves Opeth' and i dropped a brick 

This is good news though! If it plays anything like Mikael's id consider a purchase.


----------



## ghost2II2 (Apr 15, 2011)

tetrapotmelontea said:


> i will never acknowledge fredrik as opeths guitarist. TEAM LINDGREN FOREVER



Thank you!


----------



## Riffer (May 2, 2011)

A little bit better picture is now up on the site if anybody is interested.
PRS Guitars | SE Fredrik Åkesson


----------



## possumkiller (May 2, 2011)

That does look nice!


----------



## jl-austin (May 2, 2011)

seen one, seen them all, yawn.


----------



## The Somberlain (May 3, 2011)

No giant O! Might have to get this...


----------



## -42- (May 3, 2011)

The Somberlain said:


> No giant O! Might have to get this...



Agreed, the giant Opeth logo on the Akerfeldt signature always bothered me, it seemed tacky.


----------



## Vinchester (May 3, 2011)

Lol this thing gonna sell better than Michael's sig simply because of the lack of "O" logo.

Looks very classy. I did tried a few Michael's sig SE a while back and was not impressed with the sound though. This might be better.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (May 23, 2011)

I think this is going to be my next guitar ( I am GASsing for a Single Cut something terrible). Let me know how it plays Riffer! I'm emailing Bev tomorrow about it! 

-AJH


----------



## orakle (May 23, 2011)

only prs i like


----------



## vanhendrix (May 25, 2011)

There is just no taking a good picture of that guy is there? I think his guitar is pretty bland, but there's a special place in my heart for all things PRS


----------



## AySay (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump. When is this available?!?!?


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 17, 2011)

astm said:


> 24.5" scale? didn't like that


 
They don't really down tune that much. They use unique tunings but they keep it pretty high. Amazing band though.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 17, 2011)

If Opeth plays it then it must be good.


----------



## Enselmis (Jun 18, 2011)

stevemcqueen said:


> They don't really down tune that much. They use unique tunings but they keep it pretty high. Amazing band though.



I thought they pretty much stuck to standard, drop D and open D. Not terribly unique.

24.5" scale is probably very sweet sounding. The Akerfeldt is definitely the nicest SE I've played. The fretwork on it and the feel of the neck were both absolutely fantastic, especially considering the price.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Jun 18, 2011)

Open D minor on Ghost Reveries. Not seen many bands use that to be honest


----------



## themike (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is some good footage the of the Opeth boys both using their signature SE's


----------



## orakle (Jun 19, 2011)

only prs worth buying imo


----------



## themike (Jun 19, 2011)

orakle said:


> only prs worth buying imo



I'm going to assume your talking about SE line only with that statement, right?


----------



## Elijah (Jun 20, 2011)

orakle said:


> only prs worth buying imo



You're funny


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 20, 2011)

He'd also made almost the exact same comment like 5 responses up. 



orakle said:


> only prs i like


----------



## whosdealin (Jun 20, 2011)

orakle said:


> only prs worth buying imo


----------



## JamesM (Jun 20, 2011)

I think--I really hope--he was referring to the SE line.


----------



## Elijah (Jun 20, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> He'd also made almost the exact same comment like 5 responses up.



I know, I saw that lol. 
Maybe this one djents better than the rest or something


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 10, 2011)

GAS. I haz it.









PRS SE Fredrik Akesson signature model


----------



## asher (Oct 10, 2011)

That's tasty.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 10, 2011)

Wayyyyyy sexier than Mikael's guitar!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 10, 2011)

Personally I like Mikael's guitar more.But at least this one doesn't have the opeth logo.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 10, 2011)

I love those inlays


----------



## Deadnightshade (Oct 10, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> I love those inlays



Whereas I actually hate them 

The birds are easier to see since it's a striking color,but dunno unless it's a guitar that's meant to look hi-tech i can't stand the black-green combination.

Maple fretboard with green inlays,well that's another story.


----------



## ridner (Oct 10, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> GAS. I haz it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
for some reason the pic doesn't show up for me


----------



## themike (Oct 11, 2011)

Someone on BaM just got his in the mail - seems to like it a lot! That fretboard looks pretty damn nice


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 11, 2011)

Too bad the green was more of a trick of the light, would have looked awesome had the inlays actually be green


----------



## themike (Oct 11, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> Too bad the green was more of a trick of the light, would have looked awesome had the inlays actually be green


 
It's a simple process if you really want it


----------



## ridner (Oct 11, 2011)

that guy on BAM takes shitty pix


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol nice, but what's BaM?


----------



## Riffer (Oct 11, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Lol nice, but what's BaM?


 It's a forum mostly dedicated to PRS guitars. It stands for Birds and Moons. If you go to Birdsandmoons.com you can check it out.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 11, 2011)

Justin Bailey said:


> Too bad the green was more of a trick of the light, would have looked awesome had the inlays actually be green


 Yeah the birds can look from blueish to green to actually almost invisible in the right light. Still a great guitar and one of my favorites to set up and play when they come in.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Oct 11, 2011)

Riffer said:


> Yeah the birds can look from blueish to green to actually almost invisible in the right light. Still a great guitar and one of my favorites to set up and play when they come in.



For sure it still looks awesome


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 11, 2011)

ridner said:


> that guy on BAM takes shitty pix



Ummm, yeah. Did he even try to capture the quilt?


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 11, 2011)

Riffer said:


> It's a forum mostly dedicated to PRS guitars. It stands for Birds and Moons. If you go to Birdsandmoons.com you can check it out.





Riffer said:


> Yeah the birds can look from blueish to green to actually almost invisible in the right light. Still a great guitar and one of my favorites to set up and play when they come in.



Awesome man. Thanks for the info. Any idea when they'll be available in the states or available for pre-order? Hmm can you give a hint to the month?


----------



## gordomenz (Oct 12, 2011)

long and mcquade has them listed on their site , but all of canada is out of stock...lol


----------



## Riffer (Oct 12, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Awesome man. Thanks for the info. Any idea when they'll be available in the states or available for pre-order? Hmm can you give a hint to the month?


 We got the first batch at the end of last month so they are technically available now but I know that a lot of places want some so we are waiting to get more in so we can ship them to stores soon. I would just say to ask your local PRS dealer and see if they have any on order already and you can put your name on one.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 12, 2011)

Riffer said:


> We got the first batch at the end of last month so they are technically available now but I know that a lot of places want some so we are waiting to get more in so we can ship them to stores soon. I would just say to ask your local PRS dealer and see if they have any on order already and you can put your name on one.



Cool thanks man, will do.


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 13, 2011)

I dunno why, but I like both Mikael's sig and this one. I'm kinda torn between the two because I need 24 frets, but I could do without the O on the guitar. I love the logo and all, but I don't want it on a guitar that I plan to use to write original music on. If I were in an Opeth cover band, maybe. This new guitar is sexy, classy, and very tasteful. If it had 24 frets, I'd be all over it....


----------



## JamesM (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never understood the whole 24 fret requirement thing, that being a make or break reason for a guitar. I do a considerable amount of upper register playing and only occasionally touch 23 and 24.


----------



## TimmaethBoy (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Probably just the comfort in knowing that if you ever need to access the 23/24th, it's there when you need it. Although if people want to go overboard, they could look at getting a Caparison with 27 frets


----------



## Pablo (Oct 14, 2011)

I have guitars with 21, 22 and 24 frets and I manage to mess up equally on all of them on a fairly regular basis... To me it was only a big thing in my feeble mind prior to picking up my Blackmore Strat in '97 and thus "downgraded" from 24 frets to 21. In the real-ish world, I really just ran with it... and actually prefer my 22 fret guitars these days... I still don't get 21 frets (why wouldn't you just stick an extra fret in there, when there's room for one?), but adore my modded YJM Strat all the same.

Cheers

Eske


----------



## fps (Oct 16, 2011)

The Armada said:


> I've never understood the whole 24 fret requirement thing, that being a make or break reason for a guitar. I do a considerable amount of upper register playing and only occasionally touch 23 and 24.



I think a lot of players, myself included actually, aren't too comfortable with certain positions on the fretboard, and need that simple reference point of the familiar note up top. 

It's part of why I want a 22 fret guitar, to become familiar with new positions on the neck. The Fredrik Akesson sig is high on my list of guitars I'd love to pick up, or at least try.


----------



## Riffer (Oct 17, 2011)

Here are a little but better pics. I just took them on my phone (one is kind of blurry). The knobs are the wrong knobs too. They should have the old school knobs like the prototype and the one on the website. But these pics give you a better look at the color and quilt top. Also the birds have an "ice blue" look to them in these photos I think.


----------



## ridner (Oct 17, 2011)

Looks fuckin kickass. Thnx for taking/posting pix


----------



## asher (Oct 17, 2011)

That looks really nice in "person". The knobs look good on there too


----------



## MFB (Oct 18, 2011)

That's some solid quilting going on right there


----------



## guy in latvia (Oct 19, 2011)

wawy better than mikes, first SE that i actually like.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pics.

I really want to get one now


----------



## Xykhron (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey Riffer. Can you tell us something about the sound & playability of the guitar?


----------



## trianglebutt (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow! The top on that one looks great, I love the color too. If it had a 25" scale and a hardtail bridge I'd be all over it.


----------



## infernalservice (Dec 9, 2011)

ahumbleguitarist said:


> Wow! The top on that one looks great, I love the color too. If it had a 25" scale and a hardtail bridge I'd be all over it.



Umm...it does have a hardtail.


----------



## Riffer (Dec 9, 2011)

Xykhron said:


> Hey Riffer. Can you tell us something about the sound & playability of the guitar?


 Sounds awesome plays awesome....that is all.


----------

